
OneCoin Ponzi scheme - HumanBean
Does anybody know what kind of MLM (Multi Level Marketing) software uses the following site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.OneLife.eu.
The site is using PHP and MySQL server.
I am asking because they want to make sure their users that their system is integrated with mining system.
Do you have any additional info about it?
======
pinchpp
this is obviously a scam

